# Yes The Greats vs NS Type 2



## cap7ainclu7ch (Mar 9, 2016)

Hey, I'm looking for an asym all mountain board for the upcoming season. I pretty much have it down to these two boards, however I'm having a hard time deciding. Seems like the Greats would be more my style as I like the sound of RCR more than CRC. However from what I've read about the type two, the board kicks ass and doesn't really act like a normal CRC board. I want something that can handle the entire mountain and any condition (from the best pow days out west to the worst ice days in the east). Hardpack/ice performance is definitely important, though it seems like both of these are good performers in the area. 

Any help on the decision would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

the greats is RCR, type two is CRC. greats is stiffer. greats is cheaper(last years model). 

what size are you getting?


----------



## cap7ainclu7ch (Mar 9, 2016)

jae said:


> the greats is RCR, type two is CRC. greats is stiffer. greats is cheaper(last years model).
> 
> what size are you getting?



Knew I was going to mess that up haha. I'm about 6'1 170 so I was thinking 156. Have you ridden either (or both)?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

when you can narrow it down to two boards, this is when I suggest demoing them. keep an eye out for a late fall/early winter demo from NS, and try to find a board shop that you can demo the greats. kind of hard to in my area, but it is possible to find a local yes. retailer. 

you will be happy with either. I'm going to get a proto t2 tho lol. I've only ridden that but I fell in love with it.


----------



## cap7ainclu7ch (Mar 9, 2016)

Yeah I'm going to try to demo, but not sure how much luck I will have. Why are you picking the T2?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I definitely say Greats. Lago Double Barrel if you want something with a bit softer tips.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

read any review and I can agree with it 100% about the type two. EXCEPT TGR's "asym" "YOU HAVE TO RIDE A DUCK STANCE and NO SET BACK" crap he spews repeatedly about asym boards. BUT I actually agree with everything else that guy says about it. oh, and JIB PARK, "I don't ride the JIB PARK." :dry: but yeah.. I digress.


----------



## cap7ainclu7ch (Mar 9, 2016)

Nivek said:


> I definitely say Greats. Lago Double Barrel if you want something with a bit softer tips.


Have you ridden both? Just trying to get a better idea of the difference in ride between the two.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I hope this thread becomes like last years thread. that was a very good thread. :wink:


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

cap7ainclu7ch said:


> However from what I've read about the type two, the board kicks ass and doesn't really act like a normal CRC board.


Type Two very much rides like a CRC board.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

SGboarder said:


> Type Two very much rides like a CRC board.


Kidding? Eh?


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

IMO the type two felt much closer in feel to my NS Snowtrooper (NS's original RC profile) than to my Rossignol Jibsaw (RCR, AKA CamRock).

But the type two is a pretty amazing board.

EDIT: yes jae, I said NS's RC profile. Rocker-Camber. I went there. That's how bored I am with this foot injury keeping me from biking haha.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Kidding? Eh?


Nope. Type 2 is a CRC board - and rides like one.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

SGboarder said:


> Nope. Type 2 is a CRC board - and rides like one.


Oh dang, misread, I thought you were saying it very much rode RCR. Which is ridiculous. Hence my confusion. Continue on.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

dave785 said:


> IMO the type two felt much closer in feel to my NS Snowtrooper (NS's original RC profile) than to my Rossignol Jibsaw (RCR, AKA CamRock).
> 
> But the type two is a pretty amazing board.
> 
> EDIT: yes jae, I said NS's RC profile. Rocker-Camber. I went there. That's how bored I am with this foot injury keeping me from biking haha.


you want to get all nerdy? NS is a CRC profile that they call orignial rocker camber, but Rossignol's RCR on your jibsaw is called amptek freestyle. Yes. snowboards has the RCR called camrock. now the 2017 jibsaw changed and it's called the amptek elite rocker. yeah fuck all that, keep it simple with: crc, rcr, camber, reverse camber, flat, r-flat-r, etc.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

jae said:


> you want to get all nerdy? NS is a CRC profile that they call orignial rocker camber, but Rossignol's RCR on your jibsaw is called amptek freestyle. Yes. snowboards has the RCR called camrock. now the 2017 jibsaw changed and it's called the amptek elite rocker. yeah fuck all that, keep it simple with: crc, rcr, camber, reverse camber, flat, r-flat-r, etc.


Haven't checked yet, but let me guess what elite rocker is?

I loved the jibsaw, I sold my brand new Burton hero (the only board I've ever land a back flip & rode away clean on) while it was still shiny & new.
After getting to demo the jibsaw for only a couple hours.

Never did end up getting one, but I knew I didn't want that hero anymore.
And never rode the hero ever again, sold it as fast as I could, while it was still shiny & new.

rCr boards are good, they're like a little less serious than full camber.
CrC boards are more fun imo.

Rossi's are dirt cheap too, lol around here anyway.
The get sold at sportmart, it's like Wal-Mart for sporting goods.
Still, the same board though.
Cheap is good.


TT


----------



## cap7ainclu7ch (Mar 9, 2016)

I think I'm leaning towards the greats. I want something similar to camber but a tiny bit more playful + asym.

My main focus is carving/high speed. Stability is a big plus for me.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

So I'm not a gear/tech nerd and my eyes gloss over during threads like this- but what is the benefit of an asymmetrical board shape?


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

sabatoa said:


> So I'm not a gear/tech nerd and my eyes gloss over during threads like this- but what is the benefit of an asymmetrical board shape?


Asym sidecuts help with heel-side carving. I guess just carving in general really. I've never had the opportunity to ride one, but typically the heel-side has is shorter between contact points and a tighter sidecut. All of which means tighter turns or greater maneuverability. Supposedly helps lay carves on the heel-side similar to the toe-side. I think..


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Cue the what Asym actually does argument and if it actually works.... lol


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

IMLE with rCr, the steering and carving is between the feet, which to me isnt ideal for heavy carving.

OTOH when u put CrC on rail it engages like trad camber and gives u the whole edge to drive and carve with, a much more carvey lovely experience.

Maybe when u put the Greats on rail the edge engages like this I dont have much experience on these decks


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

snowklinger said:


> IMLE with rCr, the steering and carving is between the feet, which to me isnt ideal for heavy carving.
> 
> OTOH when u put CrC on rail it engages like trad camber and gives u the whole edge to drive and carve with, a much more carvey lovely experience.
> 
> Maybe when u put the Greats on rail the edge engages like this I dont have much experience on these decks


It depends a bit on the board and how much rocker is in the tips, but in my experience RCR boards ride a lot like cambered boards that float better in pow and are slightly less likely to put you on your ass if you are sloppy. They are powerful, stable, and rail powerful carves.

There are things I like about CRC board. For example, the float in pow is great, I like how forgiving they are. I like how the rocker in the middle makes it easier to get them on edge or change edges. When it comes to carving, I think they work out better on paper than in practice. Sure lots of CRC boards hold a really nice edge, but they don't slingshot you out in the same way a camber or RCR board does.

I think there are some great CRC boards out there such as the Team Gullwing or Type 2, but I think the RCR is the most versatile profile for an aggressive rider who has to contend with ice sometimes.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

poopresearch said:


> It depends a bit on the board and how much rocker is in the tips, but in my experience RCR boards ride a lot like cambered boards that float better in pow and are slightly less likely to put you on your ass if you are sloppy. They are powerful, stable, and rail powerful carves.
> 
> There are things I like about CRC board. For example, the float in pow is great, I like how forgiving they are. I like how the rocker in the middle makes it easier to get them on edge or change edges. When it comes to carving, I think they work out better on paper than in practice. Sure lots of CRC boards hold a really nice edge, but they don't slingshot you out in the same way a camber or RCR board does.
> 
> I think there are some great CRC boards out there such as the Team Gullwing or Type 2, but I think the RCR is the most versatile profile for an aggressive rider who has to contend with ice sometimes.


That's why you ride the wide models in CrC, then it does slingshot you out of corners and it holds a better edge because there's 3 contact points.

It's your normal CrC on steroids.
The new RipSaw profile in a wide.
Is a double dose of steroids


TT


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Well I gotta say that a wide CRC board would not be my first choice for carving nirvana or grip on ice, but your mileage may vary


----------



## cap7ainclu7ch (Mar 9, 2016)

How does the Yes do on icey conditions? Do boards with magnetraction and whatnot perform significantly better?


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

sabatoa said:


> So I'm not a gear/tech nerd and my eyes gloss over during threads like this- but what is the benefit of an asymmetrical board shape?


I think it the same thing as these dick pill ads.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

bksdds said:


> I think it the same thing as these dick pill ads.


makes the boards bigger/stiffer?


----------



## avery (Nov 4, 2012)

makes your session last longer than 4 hours


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

I own both, and my pick is for the Type Two hands down. 

The Greats is, well, great, but the Type Two is just so much more fun. I can take either board pretty much anywhere and it'll perform. 

Greats is a great value since you find them cheap, however. 

I was always RCR or camber before I experienced the Funslinger. Insane board.


I will also mention that I ride switch pretty close to 40-50% of the time. I ride switch well, and not sure I can really feel a difference with asym boards, but I definitely don't think they hurt. Since having these two asym boards, I haven't really rode anything else. Haha. 

Type Two!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I feel like I'd prefer The Greats as I like camber dominant boards, but I do love how my Funslinger rides in everything except ice, and with an option on end of season sales here to get a 158 Wide Type 2 is very tempting... 

But I _*really*_ don't need more boards! Blasphemy I know...

Matty, how is the edge hold on ice? I know the Ripsaw profile can carve well, and at 26.3 wide would be a hell of a lot of fun to lean over on.


----------



## cap7ainclu7ch (Mar 9, 2016)

Well I'm never going to get anywhere on this one :grin:


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm not matty but it rode very well in ice. I only rode a demo that had been naturally detuned, but no slippage and great edge hold. no washing out compared to the warlock 159x that I rode, but it may have been detuned as I was washing out left and right on that board...


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I got out about 60 times last year. 30 on the greats. 30 on the type two. 

I really liked both. However I felt the type two was just a little better at everything. 

Rode flat better (this was a surprise) floated a touch better. Slightly better edge hold. And it gave me more confidence, as it just felt very unforgiving and catch free.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I took my '56 Funslinger (At 200lb...) out today and reaaaaaally tried to make myself dislike it. I couldn't, just held up to everything. Freeze/thaw so icey this morning and +10 Celcius this afternoon, total slushfesh. Dammit, I don't want to buy a Type 2 but I might have too!


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Phedder said:


> I took my '56 Funslinger (At 200lb...) out today and reaaaaaally tried to make myself dislike it. I couldn't, just held up to everything. Freeze/thaw so icey this morning and +10 Celcius this afternoon, total slushfesh. Dammit, I don't want to buy a Type 2 but I might have too!


Wow really eh? My Mullair was my first CRC. Really fun ripper, was weird to me at first but grew on me and was a ton of fun to carve with. But end of the day, my Custom Twin took over my heart and became my go-to as my daily driver. 

Still love full camber esp for carving & jumps, but you and Matty are both camber guys (or at least used to be loll) and seem to be so taken by this Funslinger. Now gotta put that near the top of my list to demo this coming season. And the Type 2, see what all the hootin' & hollering regarding these 2 is all about lol. Isn't that a park board & noodly?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

GDimac said:


> Wow really eh? My Mullair was my first CRC. Really fun ripper, was weird to me at first but grew on me and was a ton of fun to carve with. But end of the day, my Custom Twin took over my heart and became my go-to as my daily driver.
> 
> Still love full camber esp for carving & jumps, but you and Matty are both camber guys (or at least used to be loll) and seem to be so taken by this Funslinger. Now gotta put that near the top of my list to demo this coming season. And the Type 2, see what all the hootin' & hollering regarding these 2 is all about lol. Isn't that a park board & noodly?


I mean C3 is really more like camber than anything else...


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

GDimac said:


> Wow really eh? My Mullair was my first CRC. Really fun ripper, was weird to me at first but grew on me and was a ton of fun to carve with. But end of the day, my Custom Twin took over my heart and became my go-to as my daily driver.
> 
> Still love full camber esp for carving & jumps, but you and Matty are both camber guys (or at least used to be loll) and seem to be so taken by this Funslinger. Now gotta put that near the top of my list to demo this coming season. And the Type 2, see what all the hootin' & hollering regarding these 2 is all about lol. Isn't that a park board & noodly?


I'll probably put a decent review of it up at the end of our season, the whole reason I got it was to help develop my park skills but my hill has had a shit season and we never got enough coverage in our park to dig features in hah, just two kickers + rollers. Should get some proper park time when I'm in Queenstown end of sept. 

All things considered (How soft & short it is for me) it holds up to far more than it should. Keeping my weight centered and balanced it never washed out or even came close to bucking me, and that was dropping euro carves, reverts, icy morning off-piste, slushy afternoon off-piste, sidehits off our cat track, and at the end of the day I realised there was 3 minutes until last lift. I bombed down our speedyway where the ski racers train, slushy chopped up groomer, and Trace says I hit 74km/h. Never felt unstable. That said, it's also put me on my ass more than any other board because I use it for practicing new butter type moves, and being short and soft I quite often get too far over the tip or tail and lose it hah. Same deal landing tail heavy, no bueno. 

My FA and Cobain are by far better boards for bombing, carving and powder. They'll be coming to Canada with me, but the fact this short noodle holds up to what it does really impresses me, and makes me want to try the Type 2 for a daily driver. Checking prices brand new in Canada is cheaper than on sale here though, so I'll hold off for now and hopefully have the chance to demo before biting the bullet sometime in November.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Nivek said:


> I mean C3 is really more like camber than anything else...


True true. But same time, I could still feel the difference with the subtle rocker and still much rather have full camber under my feet than that.

Btw, you and/or BA able to get your hands on a Skeleton Key, by any chance? Wondering how that rides as well.



Phedder said:


> I'll probably put a decent review of it up at the end of our season, the whole reason I got it was to help develop my park skills but my hill has had a shit season and we never got enough coverage in our park to dig features in hah, just two kickers + rollers. Should get some proper park time when I'm in Queenstown end of sept.
> 
> All things considered (How soft & short it is for me) it holds up to far more than it should. Keeping my weight centered and balanced it never washed out or even came close to bucking me, and that was dropping euro carves, reverts, icy morning off-piste, slushy afternoon off-piste, sidehits off our cat track, and at the end of the day I realised there was 3 minutes until last lift. I bombed down our speedyway where the ski racers train, slushy chopped up groomer, and Trace says I hit 74km/h. Never felt unstable. That said, it's also put me on my ass more than any other board because I use it for practicing new butter type moves, and being short and soft I quite often get too far over the tip or tail and lose it hah. Same deal landing tail heavy, no bueno.
> 
> My FA and Cobain are by far better boards for bombing, carving and powder. They'll be coming to Canada with me, but the fact this short noodle holds up to what it does really impresses me, and makes me want to try the Type 2 for a daily driver. Checking prices brand new in Canada is cheaper than on sale here though, so I'll hold off for now and hopefully have the chance to demo before biting the bullet sometime in November.


loll I see, ya out of curiosity want to try it & the Type 2. Crazy tho, a pleasant surprise I guess eh lol? And ya, our prices here are more than the US due to our low dollar still, but it's so crazy what you Aussies & Kiwis have to pay for decks from what I've seen. So definitely a good call to wait til you get here. Where you going, BC?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

GDimac said:


> Btw, you and/or BA able to get your hands on a Skeleton Key, by any chance? Wondering how that rides as well.


Regrettably no, but I did get hands on one. Flex is as you'd suspect, stiffer in the tail and softening up into the nose. Hopefully early into the season I'll get a few laps on one.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Ah I see. Some hype with that as well. And I see it appear every so often with some of the Burton guys. Read somewhere that it's more of a wider type of deck, that true also?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

GDimac said:


> Ah I see. Some hype with that as well. And I see it appear every so often with some of the Burton guys. Read somewhere that it's more of a wider type of deck, that true also?


Not super wide. Didn't measure it but don't think it was as wide as the Con Artist (which was really only mid-wide).


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

GDimac said:


> Ah I see. Some hype with that as well. And I see it appear every so often with some of the Burton guys. Read somewhere that it's more of a wider type of deck, that true also?


It has some Fish-ish shaping to it. I think a 15mm taper. But midwide at most.


----------



## jelly (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi, 

My brother found a good deal for the '16 The Greats 158 but he is concerned about the weight range. 

He's an intermediate rider, 190 pounds ( 6"3' ) and I found out that the 158's max weight is 180 pounds. I think that the board is too small for him. 

He's trying to find an 160 NS Type Two at a reasonable price, do you think that's a better deal ?

Thanks.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

That's an oddly low weight range for a 58. I'd say he'd be totally fine.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

jelly said:


> Hi,
> 
> My brother found a good deal for the '16 The Greats 158 but he is concerned about the weight range.
> 
> ...


if you find that reasonable priced type two, hit me up lol


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

jelly said:


> Hi,
> 
> My brother found a good deal for the '16 The Greats 158 but he is concerned about the weight range.
> 
> ...





Nivek said:


> That's an oddly low weight range for a 58. I'd say he'd be totally fine.


Agree. Who told you that maximum weight!? I don't think Yes even has weight ranges for their boards...


----------



## jelly (Oct 22, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> Agree. Who told you that maximum weight!? I don't think Yes even has weight ranges for their boards...


Size (cm) 152 154 156 158

Rider Weight (lbs) 125-165 135-175 135-175 145-185


If you look at the webshops that sell this board you'll find this tabel. On evo as well.

Anyway, thanks for the info guys, we'll keep searching for a NS Type Two 160, if no success I think he will go for the greats.



jae said:


> if you find that reasonable priced type two, hit me up lol


I've been searching for like 2 hours yestarday and nothing at a good price, pretty hard to find that board in Europe. 

My brother was lucky to find 15/16 The Greats at around 300 usd in Europe, for a new board of this kind I think it is a pretty good deal.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

jelly said:


> Size (cm) 152 154 156 158
> 
> Rider Weight (lbs) 125-165 135-175 135-175 145-185
> 
> ...


This is just what the individual sellers make up themselves, not guidance from Yes. And almost every store is different - some have the upper end of the range at >200 lbs for the 158.




jelly said:


> Anyway, thanks for the info guys, we'll keep searching for a NS Type Two 160, if no success I think he will go for the greats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would only keep looking for the Type Two if you expect to get it at a decent discount to the Greats (say, USD250). Since that is highly unlikely, I would hit the deal for the Greats.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Just to throw a spanner in the works at the last minute: Lago has some 59 Double Barrels left in stock. I was very close buying a Greats but ended up with a 55 DB for $300 + $75 shipping. Haven't ridden it yet but going to have a little play tomorrow morning.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## jelly (Oct 22, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> Would only keep looking for the Type Two if you expect to get it at a decent discount to the Greats (say, USD250). Since that is highly unlikely, I would hit the deal for the Greats.


He has 10.5 Burton boots, do you think that's fine with 25.3 cm Greats waist width ?

Thank you.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

jelly said:


> SGboarder said:
> 
> 
> > Would only keep looking for the Type Two if you expect to get it at a decent discount to the Greats (say, USD250). Since that is highly unlikely, I would hit the deal for the Greats.
> ...


Fwiw, a close friend of mine has the 2016 in 152, with size 10.5 Adidas boots and had no issues with the ww. His stance width is 21" @ 12/-12.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

jelly said:


> He has 10.5 Burton boots, do you think that's fine with 25.3 cm Greats waist width ?
> 
> Thank you.


He will be fine - unless he plans to ride with his feet positioned at the center of the board...


----------



## jcosjr (Oct 28, 2015)

I see the type two has an asymmetrical sidecut. Does it also have an asymmetrical core (i.e...like the Riders Choice)?


----------

